# 2015 Fly Boatworks F-18



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice. Got some serious spray rails.


----------



## brennanduhon (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks, they do work well i will say that. I have had it in some really heavy chop and it surprised me. Its a skiff so i wasn't bone dry but i wasn't anywhere near soaked either.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Fantastic looking rig! Looks like you set it up to get in some pretty restricted bass holes.

Is that rude 60 black or blue, and do you know if the 2015 models vary by color? For example, I believe the white 60's used to have a stainless steering arm while the blue ones did not. Just curious if you happened upon any information when planning your build.


----------



## brennanduhon (Feb 13, 2014)

JAbyrum said:


> Fantastic looking rig! Looks like you set it up to get in some pretty restricted bass holes.
> 
> Is that rude 60 black or blue, and do you know if the 2015 models vary by color? For example, I believe the white 60's used to have a stainless steering arm while the blue ones did not. Just curious if you happened upon any information when planning your build.



The motor color is graphite, they carried this color over from the higher HP motors for the newer model motors. I will say this that the graphite is in my opinion the better looking motor of the three to choose from. Also this color does not show the grease stains and scum lines as bad as the white. As far as the steering arms i am not sure. I do know this one is saltwater approved though.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

brennanduhon said:


> The motor color is graphite, they carried this color over from the higher HP motors for the newer model motors. I will say this that the graphite is in my opinion the better looking motor of the three to choose from. Also this color does not show the grease stains and scum lines as bad as the white. As far as the steering arms i am not sure. I do know this one is saltwater approved though.


Best news I've heard today. Graphite it is.


----------



## js555 (Aug 21, 2015)

WOW !!!
One day...
Beauty ! I think my favorite one out there hands down !


----------



## brennanduhon (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the compliment, it took a while to nail down colors on this thing. I wanted something a little different than the typical ones you see.


----------

